# jjTimer (Android timer)



## joey (Jul 8, 2011)

Announcing the first real release of my android timer app: jjTimer!

It has scramblers for 2-7, Sq-1, Clock and Pyraminx. (Megaminx should be coming soon)

It has support for sessions, and keeps track of your averages (obviously).

Some of you have been using this already, but this release has a major update to the UI.

You can view it here: jjTimer, or search for jjTimer on the android market!

E-mail me at [email protected] or write comments here on any problems, or feature requests you have.


----------



## Selkie (Jul 8, 2011)

Already using it Joey and really like it, it also renders really well on HD screens as well, something SpeedCubeTimer doesn't.

As for feature requests, Ao12 to go with Ao5 would make it perfect. Showing current and best Ao's without scrolling the menu would be good but by no means essential.


----------



## joey (Jul 8, 2011)

It already has Current/Best average of 12.
It says "current 5: x.xx 12: x.xx". Maybe you missed it?

In the next version I am going to put in the ability to see averages on the same screen as the timer.

(Also, judging from what you said, you need to get the latest upgrade I just pushed out)


----------



## Selkie (Jul 8, 2011)

Apologies Joey, you are completely right about the Ao12. Strangely Market didn't show an update available but uninstall and re install did the trick.


----------



## joey (Jul 8, 2011)

Selkie said:


> Apologies Joey, you are completely right about the Ao12. Strangely Market didn't show an update available but uninstall and re install did the trick.


I thought about having 5/12 on two lines, but it seems to take up too much room.
Hm, I think market is having problems at the moment, but it should be fine soon, I hope.


----------



## Selkie (Jul 8, 2011)

Yeah, so long as its there doesn't make a difference on 2 line tbh.

I like the UI change and menus at the top :tu


----------



## Esh Soref (Jul 8, 2011)

WOW!! This timer is really good! The best I have found for android. Thank you for sharing this.
I just wonder if you can add more categories like BLD, OH etc...


----------



## joey (Jul 8, 2011)

Esh Soref said:


> WOW!! This timer is really good! The best I have found for android. Thank you for sharing this.
> I just wonder if you can add more categories like BLD, OH etc...


Thanks!
On my TODO list is to be able to name sessions.


----------



## jskyler91 (Jul 8, 2011)

Just downloaded it. I like the simplicity, but I think it needs an inspection timer


----------



## cityzach (Jul 8, 2011)

awesome, i needed a good timer for my android phone!


----------



## jskyler91 (Jul 8, 2011)

And I think you should make the timer page a little more eye friendly like add a pic or something. These are just suggestions of course.


----------



## joey (Jul 8, 2011)

jskyler91 said:


> Just downloaded it. I like the simplicity, but I think it needs an inspection timer


I'll make sure this is in the next update, completely forgot about that! 



jskyler91 said:


> And I think you should make the timer page a little more eye friendly like add a pic or something. These are just suggestions of course.


I'd like to keep it as simple as possible, so I probably won't do something like this.


----------



## chicken9290 (Jul 8, 2011)

thx. i really wanted to buy the droid 2 but i was having second thoughts since it was not compatible with iitimer. but since you made this that doesnt have to be a deciding factor of which type of phone i get


----------



## joey (Jul 11, 2011)

jskyler91 said:


> Just downloaded it. I like the simplicity, but I think it needs an inspection timer


I just released an update that adds WCA style inspection.

I also added the ability to show the current/best averages on the main timer screen, and to be able to change the timer running type.

Find the preferences in sessions -> preferences.


----------



## joey (Jul 11, 2011)

jskyler91 said:


> Just downloaded it. I like the simplicity, but I think it needs an inspection timer


I just released an update that adds WCA style inspection.

I also added the ability to show the current/best averages on the main timer screen, and to be able to change the timer running type.

Find the preferences in sessions -> preferences.


----------



## Tall5001 (Jul 12, 2011)

thank you joey this had replaced speedcubetimer after 2 minutes of use. Is simple but effective.thanks


----------



## Weston (Jul 12, 2011)

omgjustin


----------



## Tim Major (Jul 12, 2011)

I've been using this since before it was in the market! 
Loving it, the 2 things I wanted to make the timer perfect at the start, haven't yet been implemented, but it's early days 
(I wanted the option to input times manually, and to have current a5/a12 on the timing screen.


----------



## aronpm (Jul 12, 2011)

Tim Major said:


> and to have current a5/a12 on the timing screen.


 That has been implemented

-- aronpm, Official jjTimer Tester


----------



## Tim Major (Jul 12, 2011)

aronpm said:


> That has been implemented
> 
> -- aronpm, Official jjTimer Tester


 
I updated 2 days ago D:<


----------



## jskyler91 (Jul 12, 2011)

joey said:


> I just released an update that adds WCA style inspection.
> 
> I also added the ability to show the current/best averages on the main timer screen, and to be able to change the timer running type.
> 
> Find the preferences in sessions -> preferences.


 
Thanks I like this version much better!!!! It works well and is easy to navigate. Good Job!!!


----------



## jskyler91 (Jul 12, 2011)

One thing that would be awesome but that no other mobile timer I have seen has is an option for an average of 100. You could make it a specific setting or something, but that would be extraordinarily awesome. Thanks for listening man.


----------



## Chrisalead (Jul 12, 2011)

Is there a way to get that app for my Archos tablet ? I can't find it on appslib


----------



## radmin (Jul 12, 2011)

I just download and installed it. I have the original Motorola Droid. 
The inspection timer isn't working. The first inspection starts at 15 but subsequent solves start where the inspection timer left off.

I'm still using it though. I like the sessions feature.


----------



## joey (Jul 12, 2011)

radmin said:


> I just download and installed it. I have the original Motorola Droid.
> The inspection timer isn't working. The first inspection starts at 15 but subsequent solves start where the inspection timer left off.
> 
> I'm still using it though. I like the sessions feature.


It looks like I accidentally uploaded a version that still had that bug. I'll fix this when I get back home (next wednesday-ish) Thanks for using it anyway!



Chrisalead said:


> Is there a way to get that app for my Archos tablet ? I can't find it on appslib


I'll look into putting it on appslib, if not I may provide a url to download the latest .apk




jskyler91 said:


> One thing that would be awesome but that no other mobile timer I have seen has is an option for an average of 100. You could make it a specific setting or something, but that would be extraordinarily awesome. Thanks for listening man.


I want to have the ability to set which averages that you want to see (some people like avg25 etc), but that will require quite a bit of work to implement. In the mean time, I can certainly add average 100.


----------



## Selkie (Jul 12, 2011)

Awesome, Ao100 would be a great addition


----------



## Selkie (Jul 15, 2011)

I couple of feature requests, nothing essential but would be good additions in my opinion.

Personal Bests: By analysing the session history a Top5/10 for single, Ao5 and Ao12 with date. The desktop timer I use is Andy Klise's gqTimer, being qqTimer with saving of history and I find this a useful feature.

Export session to file: ability to export a session to a text file, or at least copy/paste session details for posting to a race or accomplishment thread.


----------



## jskyler91 (Jul 15, 2011)

joey said:


> It looks like I accidentally uploaded a version that still had that bug. I'll fix this when I get back home (next wednesday-ish) Thanks for using it anyway!
> 
> 
> I'll look into putting it on appslib, if not I may provide a url to download the latest .apk
> ...


 
Thanks for the consideration dude. This app is working into being the best android speedcube timer ever!!!


----------



## NSKuber (Jul 15, 2011)

This timer is really best on Android!
I have a minor request: can you add please ability to enter times manually, so I can use this with StackMat?
Also after every manually entered time scramble should change.


----------



## joey (Jul 21, 2011)

I just released a new version that (hopefully) fixes the inspection bug.
I also added average 100.

I'm working on manual entry, and a few other things.

Note, this is version 1.5.1, as it is only a minor fix.


----------



## Tall5001 (Jul 22, 2011)

The only thing i have found that is sorta a problem with this timer is that i was solving and accidently hit the timer. It stopped at 4.99. I pressed delete and erased the time. In the stats tab it still said best time 4.99 even though it was a deleted time. If it was fixed awesome if not thats what i found wrong. 

Also when i change puzzles it doesnt auto switch to a new session which i think would be a nice feature. I dont want an average of 12 on 3x3 switch to 2x2 and have it all average in the same set. Hopefully that makes sense i dont want to click 2x2 then go press new session. if you can change that it would be totally a perfect app. (except we cant export haha)

Cheers


----------



## da25centz (Jul 22, 2011)

some indication that the time is running other than the time changing would be nice, like maybe a background color change or a little flashing light like on the stackmat would be helpful


----------



## joey (Jul 22, 2011)

Tall5001 said:


> The only thing i have found that is sorta a problem with this timer is that i was solving and accidently hit the timer. It stopped at 4.99. I pressed delete and erased the time. In the stats tab it still said best time 4.99 even though it was a deleted time. If it was fixed awesome if not thats what i found wrong.
> 
> Also when i change puzzles it doesnt auto switch to a new session which i think would be a nice feature. I dont want an average of 12 on 3x3 switch to 2x2 and have it all average in the same set. Hopefully that makes sense i dont want to click 2x2 then go press new session. if you can change that it would be totally a perfect app. (except we cant export haha)
> 
> Cheers


 
I hopefully fixed the best time bug.
I will add a preference that is "new session on puzzle change".
Yes, I know some kind of export feature is needed!




da25centz said:


> some indication that the time is running other than the time changing would be nice, like maybe a background color change or a little flashing light like on the stackmat would be helpful


 
I'll try add something like this.


----------



## da25centz (Jul 22, 2011)

I just found a weird bug, not sure if its just mine.

I started a new session for pyraminx, my previous session was 3x3. It gave me a pyraminx scramble, and I did one solve, and now it will only give me 3x3 scrambles, even after i deleted and recreated the new pyraminx session


----------



## Tall5001 (Jul 22, 2011)

da25centz said:


> some indication that the time is running other than the time changing would be nice, like maybe a background color change or a little flashing light like on the stackmat would be helpful


 
i dont like that because essentially it just drains your battery more. I like it the way it is because it uses as little power as needed.


----------



## tim (Jul 22, 2011)

Tall5001 said:


> because it uses as little power as needed.



Nope, it doesn't.


----------



## joey (Jul 22, 2011)

tim said:


> Nope, it doesn't.


Shhh tim


----------



## Tall5001 (Jul 22, 2011)

tim said:


> Nope, it doesn't.


 
ok you right but i meant that it uses less battery life on my phone then speedcubetimer did. Also i think that the flashing light would make it harder to use in school when i dont want anyone to know the black makes it discrete


----------



## da25centz (Jul 25, 2011)

da25centz said:


> I just found a weird bug, not sure if its just mine.
> 
> I started a new session for pyraminx, my previous session was 3x3. It gave me a pyraminx scramble, and I did one solve, and now it will only give me 3x3 scrambles, even after i deleted and recreated the new pyraminx session


 

any fix for this yet?


----------



## joey (Jul 25, 2011)

da25centz said:


> any fix for this yet?


Sorry, I have been busy and not able to investigate yet.
Are you still not able to get pyraminx scrambles?


----------



## da25centz (Jul 25, 2011)

joey said:


> Sorry, I have been busy and not able to investigate yet.
> Are you still not able to get pyraminx scrambles?


 
I get one at the beginning of a session, and then it just goes back to 3x3 scrambles. I am not sure if this happens with any other puzzle because I haven't tried them out


----------



## Tall5001 (Jul 25, 2011)

Joey is there any way to add SD to the stats?



da25centz said:


> I get one at the beginning of a session, and then it just goes back to 3x3 scrambles. I am not sure if this happens with any other puzzle because I haven't tried them out


 
That happened to me and i had to shut off my phone then turn it back on and it worked again try that.


----------



## da25centz (Jul 26, 2011)

Tall5001 said:


> Joey is there any way to add SD to the stats?
> 
> 
> 
> That happened to me and i had to shut off my phone then turn it back on and it worked again try that.


 
fixed it. thanks


----------



## Tall5001 (Jul 26, 2011)

why are the pyraminx scrambles so long?


----------



## jskyler91 (Jul 26, 2011)

Also, I find that I get quite a few fc's when trying to delete times in my history. Also, I sometimes accidentally hit the top menu's when I am attempting to stop the timer and then I have to stop the timer and i loose my time. Is it possible to take those meu's away while the timer is going?


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Jul 27, 2011)

Awesome! As soon as I get my new phone I will be using this.


----------



## NSKuber (Jul 29, 2011)

Can you make manual time adding? That would be just great for those who has StackMat and is not at home( no computer). PLEASE.


----------



## Chrisalead (Aug 4, 2011)

Can I have a link to the .apk or will you put it on appslib one day ? still have no timer for my archos tablet...


----------



## Carson (Aug 7, 2011)

The time occasionally jumps erratically and sometimes goes into some weird scientific notation type display. I believe this is due to the onboard time syncing with the cell network. It happens primarily when traveling. I had the same issue with my windows mobile timer. I was never able to find a fix with windows mobile, but maybe there is something for Android? How are you calculating the current time, comparing tickcount at the beginning of the solve to the current one?

Some type of notification for which puzzle is currently selected and how many solves have been completed in the current session would be great.


----------



## Jorghi (Aug 11, 2011)

So I'm guessing it wouldn't be a good idea to download this right now?

edit:Got it anyway, pretty good.


----------



## Tall5001 (Aug 11, 2011)

Joey when you have time.... Please add SD, make pyraminx scrambles optimal, make stats so i can email them to myself, and lastly when you exit the app and then go back in and your not on 3x3 it automatically puts scrambles on 3x3 which you then have to change to eg. 4x4x4 which isnt a big deal but would be nice to have fixed. If you could fix all or any of these it would be awesome!

Thanks!


----------



## nicoc77 (Nov 4, 2011)

Is this the best timer app for android? or should I try another one? Please give me some advice on witch is the best timer for android. Thanks.


----------



## Carson (Nov 4, 2011)

nicoc77 said:


> Is this the best timer app for android? or should I try another one? Please give me some advice on witch is the best timer for android. Thanks.


It is MY preference, but that doesn't necessarily mean it is the best. All of the timers are free... just download them all and pick the one you like.

On a side note... feature requests:
Is there a way to disable the autoupdate time from tower option in Android programatically when jjtimer is running? If the time switches while the timer is running, it will completely screw up the time. I have been manually turning off the autoupdate when cubing in a vehicle for this reason.

Potential of adding a text size option? It works great on phones, but the text is pretty tiny on a tablet.


----------



## MadFurai (May 10, 2013)

Please excuse my ignorance, I've only been speedcubing for a month or so. What is the purpose of the "+2" feature? Why does it add +2 seconds to my scores sometimes? Thanks.


----------



## avgdi (May 10, 2013)

MadFurai said:


> Please excuse my ignorance, I've only been speedcubing for a month or so. What is the purpose of the "+2" feature? Why does it add +2 seconds to my scores sometimes? Thanks.



A +2 can be added to your solve in two instances. When you finish your solve and the top layer is over 45 degree's from solved you would add 2 seconds.
But I'm guessing if it adds 2 seconds to your solves automatically, it's because you are going over the 15 seconds of inspection time. If you go over by 1 second, it's a +2, if you go over by more than that it's a DNF.


----------



## MadFurai (May 10, 2013)

Thanks, I noticed that with this application I have to hold the screen for 1-2 seconds to start the timer. At first, I was just tapping the screen. It seems that requiring a hold to start the timer almost penalizes you with less than 15 seconds for inspection. Because, in order to start the timer, you have to set the cube down and then hold the screen for 1-2 seconds. Anyway, other than that it is a great app.

How does the 15 seconds work in a real competition? Do you have to set the cube back down on the table before the 15 seconds is up? How long a pause is allowed/given between when you set the cube down after inspection and the timer starts for the solve? Just curious..


----------



## MorrisKid101 (May 10, 2013)

MadFurai said:


> Thanks, I noticed that with this application I have to hold the screen for 1-2 seconds to start the timer. At first, I was just tapping the screen. It seems that requiring a hold to start the timer almost penalizes you with less than 15 seconds for inspection. Because, in order to start the timer, you have to set the cube down and then hold the screen for 1-2 seconds. Anyway, other than that it is a great app.
> 
> How does the 15 seconds work in a real competition? Do you have to set the cube back down on the table before the 15 seconds is up? How long a pause is allowed/given between when you set the cube down after inspection and the timer starts for the solve? Just curious..



In a real competition, a few minutes before you start your solve, you are asked for your cube and it is scrambled. A judge puts it under a little pot and asks if you ready. When you say yes, the judge removes the pot and you begin inspection. You have fifteen seconds to inspect the cube, and when you are done you set the cube down on table in the orientation you'd like it in and put your hands on the stack mat timer. When your hands touch the timer, the inspection time stops, and when your hands leave the timer, your solve begins. Hope this helps


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (May 10, 2013)

MorrisKid101 said:


> In a real competition, a few minutes before you start your solve, you are asked for your cube and it is scrambled. A judge puts it under a little pot and asks if you ready. When you say yes, the judge removes the pot and you begin inspection. You have fifteen seconds to inspect the cube, and when you are done you set the cube down on table in the orientation you'd like it in and put your hands on the stack mat timer. When your hands touch the timer, the inspection time stops, and when your hands leave the timer, your solve begins. Hope this helps



Actually no. Inspection time only stops when your hands LEAVE the timer, else you could sit there for a minute with hands down still inspecting. You basically get less that 15s this way yes, but it's how its done.


----------



## MadFurai (May 10, 2013)

So, it sounds like this application is "true" to competition standards then. You really don't get 15 seconds of inspection with the cube in your hands. You get 15 seconds to inspect, set the cube back down, put your hands on the stackmat and start the solve. Thanks for the info.. sounds like I've been practicing wrong all this time and didn't know it.


----------

